# My dog has runny poo



## bellaandhollysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

My dog has runny poo she has had it since early thursday morning (what i now of) i am worried about her because i thought she was losing weight but my vet told me to just feed her abit more which i did this was about 2 weeks ago but now she has started to get runny poo and she drinks loads more then she used to i don't think there is any blood in her poo and she gets wormed and deflead and she has only just had her booster in september i am just wondering how long i should wait until i take her to the vets she is still eating and has about the same energy and she still plays with my other dog but now she has started getting runny poo the last two nights she can't hold herself at night now and ends up pooing on my bedroom floor which is really runny i can't pick it up in a poo bag it is that runny  i am probably over reacting but i just want to make sure she is alright i also forgot to say she is 17 months old and eats wet food (pedigree) with biscuit (pedigree mixer) on top she has this morning and evening and a treat and a denta stix too


----------



## shazza1969 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not surprised feed it a good quality dry food I've always used Oscars and never had any problems with my dogs website is Oscar Pet Foods UK - Nutritious quality pet foods delivered to your door and its free delivery and will be alot cheaper than wet and dry as it goes a long way as you feed less


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

shazza1969 said:


> I'm not surprised feed it a good quality dry food I've always used Oscars and never had any problems with my dogs website is Oscar Pet Foods UK - Nutritious quality pet foods delivered to your door and its free delivery and will be alot cheaper than wet and dry as it goes a long way as you feed less


Shazza your answer to everything is feed Oscars you wouldn't happen to be a franchisee would you? Presumably Oscars, like most non-multinational brands, is made by Red Mills or one of the other own label manufacturers using their "off-the-shelf" recipies. If its that good why are the owners selling the products via franchise rather than through the normal pet-shop / supermarket channels. Looking at the website it is no cheaper than most of the premium brands on the market!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

If your dog has blood in her poo and is losing weight this is not normal - I had one hell of a fight when my dog was showing the same symptoms, the ignorant vet blamed it on food intolerance!!! alas my dog paid the price dispite my attempts and hefty referal bills to cure her - I am not for one moment suggesting that the situation you describe is the same as mine - BUt- my only advise to you is to persue the vet again, request tests and if still unhappy seek another vet.
Please keep us informed - if you want to pm me feel free to do so and I 'll speak more but off to bed now.
regards
Sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

shazza1969 said:


> I'm not surprised feed it a good quality dry food I've always used Oscars and never had any problems with my dogs website is Oscar Pet Foods UK - Nutritious quality pet foods delivered to your door and its free delivery and will be alot cheaper than wet and dry as it goes a long way as you feed less


IMO oscars is not a patch on AG - but I think this dog needs the advice of a vet - not us throwing is wild suggestions relating to diet . To the owner of the dog - I am not in any way getting at you regarding feed - I really do think that professional advise is needed. (again) (Love sue)
Sorry
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Bella
Can i ask the breed of your dog - is it a large breed dog?? Re the innoculations in September had this situation developed since then?
regards
sue


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with the others possibly time to try a different food, a dry food perhaps and althou your pooch may not like it straight away give it time...

Possibly, again as someone mentioned it could possibly be a reaction to the jabs...

If you still are seriously worried and your dog shows no improvement take him back to the vets, thats what there there for if only reasuance.

Keep us updated hun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it is bad advise to say try another food in an issue like this - and I would never suggest such.
examine the facts
Losing weight
Blood 
innoculations.
Personally I think the only person qualified to give advise her is a vet. 
regards
sue


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think it is bad advise to say try another food in an issue like this - and I would never suggest such.
> examine the facts
> Losing weight
> Blood
> ...


i did also say that:
quote 'If you still are seriously worried and your dog shows no improvement take him back to the vets, thats what there there for if only reasuance.'
i was trying to give as many different options as possible...
nout wrong in that...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> i did also say that:
> quote 'If you still are seriously worried and your dog shows no improvement take him back to the vets, thats what there there for if only reasuance.'
> i was trying to give as many different options as possible...
> nout wrong in that...


Is that before or after you suggest changing the food? Ifeel time is an important factor here. 
regards
sue


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Is that before or after you suggest changing the food? Ifeel time is an important factor here.
> regards
> sue


I listed my points, i did not say do them in this order, it is up to the poster to take our advise and do as she pleases not us to dictate to her as said on previous posts...don't mean to offen Sue but it was my opinion and free for me to give...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Bella
i do not know if you have been back on the forum since your initial post - but you are obviously very worried - I have sent you a pm
regards
DT


----------



## shazza1969 (Dec 5, 2008)

wish I was a franchisee no i've just fed all my dogs on this even my vet who sells AG said it was a better food no its not owned by anyone apparently its the uk largest independent manufacture I have done my homework!!! and I take my dogs food serious I spend ages speaking to dog food manufacturers as for JW they are owned by mars who make pedigree so who knows what goes into that


----------



## bearlady25 (Nov 23, 2008)

go to a diff vet,please i colud put a pic od my pup fr when she did that,she was my last baby i had got .so i belive the vet and went out of town.,my sister call me and said the puppy looked relly bad.she rush her to a diff one thay never relly found what it was but was think it was something call poll ? but i just about lost her.i call that vet ever day 20 times a day.and when i got home i could not see her .3 days after i got her back still a little sick,but she got better,with a bill of 2,908.98,she was so woth it.you never know what could be going on.go see a diff one,befor it get bad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Bear lady - I am 100% with you on this one!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you need to taker her to the vet first and get her checked over.
I've always maintained you feed your dog what you can afford and what suits the dog.

For what its worth my lot wouldn't touch Oscars.The agent spent ages trying to get them to eat it and not one would LOL


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree again with what the others have said, if you are not happy with what the vet has said, try another vet but defo go back...they could spot a problem that may get worse if left/untreated.

Secondily, get advise on dog food...possibly of a dog nutrientist (can't spell that, sorry!Lol) but it is important to get the right diet for your dog.

Please let us know how you get on. x


----------

